# Hurricane Vapor - Fog Milk



## Vapington (13/1/15)

*HURRICANE VAPOR - FOG MILK - BANANA
Nic -* 6mg
*Bottle Size -* 15m*l
Price - *R100 (ON SPECIAL FOR NOW)
*Vendor - *Cloud Flavour - www.cloudflavour.co.za
*
Description - *Signature line of deliciously milky custard blends, which we call “Fog Milk”
*Atty & Mod Used - *Magma RDA @ 0.92ohms - Cloupor T6 @ 20W-30W range
*Wick - *Rayon Cellucotton* 

Smell - *A pretty sweet and milky banana 
*Taste - *This one is for those of you with a sweet tooth. Quite a sweet vape, sweet milky inhale with a burst of candy-like banana on the exhale. Much like a sweet banana milk, so it does what it says on the bottle  
*Vapor - *High VG so vapor production is good
*Would I buy again - *Yes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (13/1/15)

Vapington said:


> *HURRICANE VAPOR - FOG MILK - BANANA
> Nic -* 6mg
> *Bottle Size -* 15m*l
> Price - *R100 (ON SPECIAL FOR NOW)
> ...


Once again you are spot on with your review and thanks again for giving us your thoughts we appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/1/15)

Vapington said:


> *HURRICANE VAPOR - FOG MILK - BANANA
> Nic -* 6mg
> *Bottle Size -* 15m*l
> Price - *R100 (ON SPECIAL FOR NOW)
> ...


Thank you for taking the time and trouble to give us your impressions. It really adds great value to the forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## gripen (13/1/15)

Thanks @Vapington sound's like a very nice vaping juice,will have to give it a try.thanks for taking the time to tell us more about the juice


----------

